# Joomla Probleme bei Komponenten Installation



## resu223 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich sitze hier vor einem Problem und weiss nicht weiter.
Ich hab versucht über den Joomla installationsmodus "hochladen und installieren" die Phocagallery zu installieren. er bricht ab mit der berühmten 30 sekunden meldung zur zeitüberschreitung im skript.da ich nicht weiss wie und wo die php.ini hin muss und gemacht wird hab ichs dann mit dem anderen Modus "aus Verzeichnis installieren" probiert und da kommt dann immer die Fehlermeldung "Bitte geben Sie ein Paketverzeichnis ein!".........Nun sitz ich da und weiss gar nicht mehr weiter ....stimmt der Installationspfad nicht oder was mach ich falsch????Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus!!!!

Grüße resu223


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi.
Also du hast die phocagallery runtergeladen und auf deinem PC als rar/zip liegen?
Wenn ja schau mal rein ob da noch weitere Rar Files drin sind.
Die muss man alle extra installieren.


----------

